# firewire for Sony Handycam ccd trv608



## chokatella (Dec 23, 2008)

I want to transfer from the analog camcorder to mac  and have tried the USB but mac fails to recognize a connection. So although i know i need a firewire i dont know where to get one of the name of it. So if anyone happens to know or if you can tell me how mac can realize connection to camcorder. This would be really helpful..


----------



## VirtualTracy (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello chokatella & welcome to MacosX 

Not knowing the type/brand of cam you have, I can offer that it's likely you would either need:


6 to 6 pin Firewire cable

4 to 6 pin Firewire cable

You should be able to determine this by examining the Firewire port on your cam, it'll either be a 4 or a 6 pin connector.  

Check any manual that came with the cam and you can try Googling your Cams brand name/specifications to find out info about the accessories ... the Firewire cable specs should be mentioned ....

Depending on where you live, you can pick one up fairly cheaply at either Dick Smith or Wallmart ....or similar type business


----------



## applecollector (Dec 28, 2008)

What about if you try iMove 08 it will recognise the USB Connection


----------

